# Laurelin and Telperion



## basti255 (Aug 23, 2015)

My girlfriend is a big fan of Tolkien's work (well, we both are ^_^ ). These are her handmade pendants. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dor-nu-Fauglith (Aug 30, 2015)

That is beautiful, what I'd pay to have that...


----------



## basti255 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just yesterday she made "an upgraded" version. Personally, it's my favourite one  .


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Does she make jewelry to sell? I would love to buy some.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 31, 2015)

Starbrow said:


> Does she make jewelry to sell? I would love to buy some.



She does. You can find the trees here:

www.etsy.com/shop/jessyherc

She made new version of the trees. Silmarillion is such an inspiration.


----------



## mallos (Feb 12, 2016)

That's so beautiful!


----------



## basti255 (Aug 8, 2017)

She made some new Trees of Valinor inspired items, my favorites by far is the ones with labradorite gemstones (the last two pictures). What do you guys think? 

Earrings






Ring (one has two glass beads that represent the fruits)











Bracelet:






With the labradorite gemstones (my favorite):


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 8, 2017)

I bought one of her pendants last year and I'm very happy with it. She does beautiful work.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome, thanks, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Azrubêl (Aug 12, 2017)

WOW! Your work is incredible.
I love the gold and silver tree arrangement, wow. I've been looking for something like these (I am a crystal fanatic). I'm going to order something from your etsy after I get paid next


----------



## basti255 (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh, thanks! I'm glad Tolkien fans see value in my gf's work


----------



## Mirak Dagan (Aug 13, 2017)

Your GF is such a Marvelous Designer! Aulë would love to have her working alongside Mairon and Curumo!


----------



## basti255 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you  !


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 17, 2017)

Beautiful creations Basti. I especially like this one:





Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mirak Dagan (Aug 17, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Beautiful creations Basti. I especially like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at it from a long distance, it could be either The Arkenstone or a Silmaril.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 18, 2017)

Mirak Dagan said:


> If you look at it from a long distance, it could be either The Arkenstone or a Silmaril.


I always see them as shining with a bright white light. I think this one is more like the Elessar which was given to Aragorn - that was green.


----------



## Mirak Dagan (Aug 20, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> I always see them as shining with a bright white light. I think this one is more like the Elessar which was given to Aragorn - that was green.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about the Elessar.


----------



## basti255 (Aug 21, 2017)

Some White tree of Gondor necklaces. The gemstone is called moonstone, I hope you like them as well .


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 21, 2017)

basti255 said:


> Some White tree of Gondor necklaces. The gemstone is called moonstone, I hope you like them as well .



Okay, THOSE ARE STUNNING! Your girlfriend definitely has a gift. 

Might give my crush one at some point. 

Great work! Brava!


----------



## basti255 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 21, 2017)

basti255 said:


> Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 21, 2017)

These are beautiful! Your gf is very talented! ^o^ 

I really like the one with the blue-gray bead.


----------



## basti255 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks 
Here is her latest work, Melkor's crown pendant (with Silmarils


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 9, 2017)

That is so cool!


----------



## basti255 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks 

Just couple of new designs of the Trees of Valinor inspired necklaces my gf does, I hope you like them as much as I do . The gemstones are called labradorites (except the first one, which is a moonstone)


----------



## Elthir (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice! Can you send me one so I can get a better firsthand look at it?

You don't even need to include pre-paid postage for its theoried return


----------



## basti255 (Oct 20, 2017)

Galin said:


> Nice! Can you send me one so I can get a better firsthand look at it?
> 
> You don't even need to include pre-paid postage for its theoried return



Ha ha, I would love to send you one


----------

